# Meet Lilly



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

enjoy


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I seen one of these at Lfs. Things are huge! Looks cool! Is he loud?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Please tell us more about Lily. Size, feeding/housing requirements, lifespan etc


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What a cutie!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha thats the cutest frog ive ever seen


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

cute till it gets big enough to swallow rats whole.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Please tell us more about Lily. Size, feeding/housing requirements, lifespan etc


size - 4 inches from snout to vent

feeding - i feed my frog mostly bugs (worms are best & yes i vita dust from time to time) & 1 mouse a month

housing - (my setup)

tank - 20 gallon long with screen top 3/4 of the screen is covered with clear wrap the open end is over the water bowl as well as the light

substrate - exo terra plantation soil (kept damp not wet)

heat - 80f) overhead exo terra 50W tight beam over the water bowl

humidity - 70-80%

these frogs like to burrow so under tank heat pads should not be used, they burrow to get away from the heat this is why i keep the light over the bowl 1 for humidity 2 to keep it warm , the soil stays cool and damp


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

some new pics


----------

